# Tracer VP - Buchsenmaß für BOS S'toy



## Alpine Maschine (24. Juli 2015)

Cracks,

welches Buchsenmaß brauch ich für nen BOS S'toy, der in Tracer VP soll.


----------



## steiltyp (18. August 2015)

Hi, das hatte ich in Bezug auf mein M6 mit BOS Stoy geschrieben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bos-...mer-du-bushing-ersetzen.742604/#post-12725690

der Unterschied zu "normalen" Buchsen ist nur die Breite der Dämpferaugen von 14mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. August 2015)

So, ne Scheiße hab ich mir fast gedacht. Mal schauen, wie lange das dauert, bis ich den drin hab oder aus Frust erstmal nen anderen Dämpfer fahre ...

Wollte eigentlich ein Stahlfederfahrwerk ...


----------



## steiltyp (18. August 2015)

Wie drüben beschrieben hat mir TFT sehr schnell und unkompliziert die passende Spezialhardware (3-teilig mit angepassten Spacern) gedreht (ist auch kaum teurer als die standard Kits) und ich fahre derzeit problemlos normale 12mm breite Polymerlager, die TFT in den Kits mitliefert. Habe den Millimeter (den die Gleitlager an jeder Seite frei lassen) mit einer Fettspritze aufgefüllt, sodass da hinter der Gummidichtung auch nix eindringen kann ... das läuft erstmal, irgendwann order ich dann passende von Igus ...


----------

